# ISO Miniature or Toy



## Lexie90 (May 10, 2020)

Hello guys!

My own Poodle recently passed away and so I am on the search for another one to enter my life. I haven't bought a Poodle in 12 years so the experience is much different this time around! I've been trying to search the internet for breeders and there are quite a bit, but there also seems to be a lot of people breeding for high price tags, but not necessarily having health-tested and dogs to conformation. While I do not have any plans to be showing right now, I still want a dog that is as sound and healthy as possible. So, I am coming here in hopes to get some leads and help!

I am looking for a Miniature or possibly Toy (open to either male or female), and I would love a Parti or possibly Phantom (if I go for solid colors I just don't prefer black or white). I live in Northern Nevada, but I am open to travel some for the right puppy.

Thank you for the help!


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

Hi, 

I'm very sorry to meet this way. 
I'm working on a geographic list of breeders and additional resources. It's a long way from complete but it can be a starting point. 
Stay in touch and if you have questions about any of them, come back and ask or use the Search for the breeder/kennel name. All but a few are suggested by old and current PF members. 









🐩 Breeders Listed by Location 🐩 Plus Additional Resources 🐩


GEOGRAPHICAL BREEDERS LIST AND ADDITIONAL RESOURCES PLEASE READ THIS FIRST What this list is NOT: This list is not an endorsement of any breeder by Poodle Forum This list is not a list to just go buy from without doing more investigation This list is not comprehensive What this list IS: This...




www.poodleforum.com


----------



## Lexie90 (May 10, 2020)

Rose n Poos said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm very sorry to meet this way.
> I'm working on a geographic list of breeders and additional resources. It's a long way from complete but it can be a starting point.
> ...


Thank you!


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

You're welcome! Hope you find your new poo soon


----------

